# Another weight plate issue!



## phys

Not exactly a Chausson specific question but anyway...
Our "new to us" Allegro 83,has a Trigano weight plate showing 3850kg,however the V5 only shows it as 3500kg.
Now the DVLA are really giving us the run around,in trying to sort this out!
Each time we contact them,we get a different answer! :evil: 
No 1: "..Just send it back in mate..and we'll just send you a new'n.."
No 2: "..Oh,you'll have to get it weighed and what it comes out at is what we'll enter on the V5.." (..that one totally lost me! :roll: )
No: 3 "..just take it to your local dvla office and they can sort it all from there.."
No4(at local office and after much head scratching!):
"..you'll need to take it to VOSA and get a "Design Weight Certificate" issued.." :? 
No5(at Local VOSA depot )"..never heard need of a Design Weight Certificate,seems to me as if dvla are just passing the buck mate..just send the corrected V5 back in,with photos of the plate showing 3850kg and see what happens.."
So after being sent around in circles for the last couple of weeks,"No5" is what I've opted for ! 
But just how have others gone about this? :?
(We've been told by several dealers that as it has a Trigano plate,it could've been 3.8t from new and that there would not have been any additional certificate issued :? )


----------



## bozzer

We also have an Allegro 83 and had the opposite problem of V5 3850 and plate showing 3500 which we eventually sorted out.
A photo of the plate should sort it out as it gives the vin number which is also on the V5.
Good luck


----------



## rayc

When I got me new Chausson it had weight plates, { Fiat and Trigano}, with MGW 3500kg but the V5c Revenue Weight was 3015kg which is the unladen weight.

I took photos of the plates and attached them to a letter which I sent to DVLA which simply stated that the Revenue weight had been incorrectly entered at first registration, please see the attached photos which showed the weight as 3500kg. I also sent the V5c with section 7 New Revenue Weight as 3500kg.

This appears to be route 5 in your post.

I received a replacement V5c with the Revenue Weight as 3500kg within a week.
Do not phone DVLA to ask advise etc because the call centre staff are very inexperienced. I tried that route and they told me that there was no relationship between the Revenue Weight and the MGW and as the taxation class would not change then it made no difference. A load of rubbish. 

Ray


----------



## phys

Well,we've had a letter back from DVLA..
...and _now_ they're saying that they need written confirmation from Renault!?!... :x 
Oh!..and they've kept the V5!!.. :evil:


----------



## richardjames

I have a Triango Group MH and I had a problem with the 'plate'. The V5 stated 3800kg and the plate 3500kg and it took me a good 6 months to sort through my dealer 8O


----------



## rayc

It seems to me that your only option is to go to a local DVLA office with photos of your weight plates and get it sorted out.

It is obvious that the plate that counts is the Trigano one which supercedes the Renault one. Getting Renault involved will certainly complicate matters and lead to delays and confusion.

I am not surprised that you have run into problems dealing with Swansea - they are not the most switched on part of the DVLA.

Good luck.

Ray


----------



## phys

Ray..we've already visited the local dvla office,with photos _and _the vehicle...that was option No 4! :wink: 
.. it was them who came out with "..oh,you'll need to get a Design Weight Certificate from Vosa then.." (..to which my local Vosa guys replied "..a _wot_..!?")

I contacted Renault UK and they,predictably,won't issue anything which contradicts their original 3.5 plate.
Also spoken with Chausson UK(..Stowmarket Caravans I think?)and they couldn't really be of much help,other than give me the address of the main office in France.
So I've sent a letter off to them,in the hope that they can help...
(..well..I'm gettin' bl**dy nowhere with the pen pushing bunch of numpties this side of the channel!! :x )


----------



## phys

Just to update this.
I have just received an "Attestation"(document of declaration) fromTrigano,showing that the vehicle is,to quote them,"type approved for 3850kg".. :wink: 
So I've sent a copy off to dvla,along with the altered V5...

Lets see what they'll come back with this time....?!? :roll:


----------



## stepps110

Well? What did they come back with? I cant wait here for another year!


----------



## GEOMAR

*vehicle weight plaqte*

I got exactly the same runaround from my local DVLA office and swansea , neither of them knew what they were talking about . Eventually got it sorted with Autotrail's help , but would you believe it DVLA Swansea sent me 2 updated log books
Regards
GEOMAR


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ours was very straight forward.

Take the van to the nearest DVLA office, get them to come out and photograph the new weight plate, you then go into the office complete the paperwork, surrender your current tax disc, a few days later you get a new V5, get a new tax disc, but at a lower rate, job done.


----------



## stepps110

I think the original posters have left the site. 8O


----------



## Physio

*Apologies for not keeping this up to date*! 
(..well,what's a year between friends,eh?..) 
..to be honest,having posted on several forums,asking for advice,I forgot which ones we were on! 
(..hence the slight name change because I've also forgotten what we'd registered under :roll: ).

Right then,where was I...After sending off the "Attestation" supplied from Trigano(France),DVLA *finally* changed our V5 to show 3850kg and reimbured the revenue difference(with it now being £165pa).

To anyone who finds themselves needing to do the same as we did(that is,correcting a weight error on the V5),rather than leaving themslves open to being messed around by DVLA like we were(see our previous posts),I would strongly suggest that they start first by contacting their vehicle converters,in order to see if they may be able to supply any documentation which would aid their request..because my experience of DVLA,be it Swansea(via phone & email)or our local office(in person),is that they have been nothing short of incompetent and down right shambolic...and they seem to just try and pass the buck at every step of they way.. :x

Anyway,all done now..safe travels :wink:


----------

